# 8.0 pppoe get connect slow



## elgrifo (Apr 23, 2010)

I install freebsd 8.0 and I find that pppoe make connection slow...
I set pppoe, pf and ntpdate in /etc/rc.conf so every time I boot system the system sure be connect pppoe and turn on pf than start ntpdate.
In pf.conf I set rules with tun0 by the pppoe.
But I find the pppoe not connect immediately on boot with rc.conf, it look like need more time than get connect and get IP. So with that pf on it will fail with rules. And ntpdate will fail too, because it can not get connection with server.
Now my solutions is set tow pf conf file one for boot on just open ssh port for login, one is real firewall rules file after pppoe get connect than I change to It.
Before that 7.2 or 6.4 not like this anyone have same problem like me ?


----------



## plamaiziere (Apr 23, 2010)

elgrifo said:
			
		

> I install freebsd 8.0 and I find that pppoe make connection But I find the pppoe not connect immediately on boot with rc.conf, it look like need more time than get connect and get IP. So with that pf on it will fail with rules.



You can use a script when ppp is connected to load rules or start ntp.
/etc/ppp/ppp.linkup (see the man page of ppp)


----------



## elgrifo (Apr 28, 2010)

THX. It is work.


----------

